# Teaching English in Greece



## Sus77 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, I'm an English teacher, currently working in Italy, who would like to move to the Greek islands to teach. I wondered if anyone knows what the situation is like for mother tongue teachers there? What is the best way to apply, how much work is there, etc etc. I've been told that there are a lot of evening Language schools where children and adults go to learn, but have these been affected by the crisis?

Anyway, any advice would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## tennismike (Aug 30, 2014)

I met a lady on Koufonisia a couple weeks ago who teaches English. She got the job in person while she was visiting. I think you should search the schools on the islands you want to be then start calling, show up in person and email. There has to be a school board somewhere for all the islands, do it...it's a chill rewarding life! She was very happy.


----------



## Sus77 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks very much. Yes, I think that is the best way to do it.


----------

